# Naked Men



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

How 'bout a little lighthearted distraction from all the tour chaos? 

I wonder about these naked men running alongside the riders. I can't speak from the male perspective, but I would think if I were a rider, having some guy run alongside me flapping away, I would be tempted to unclip from my my pedal and give him a swift whallop. 

The day a naked girl goes running alongside, well now, the entire peloton would crash.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

No rider’s going to do it. “Whalloping” a naked man “flapping” away would make you gay. Even in Europe.


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> How 'bout a little lighthearted distraction from all the tour chaos?
> 
> I wonder about these naked men running alongside the riders. I can't speak from the male perspective, but I would think if I were a rider, having some guy run alongside me flapping away, I would be tempted to unclip from my my pedal and give him a swift whallop.
> 
> The day a naked girl goes running alongside, well now, the entire peloton would crash.


Naked TdF running isn't about inspiring the riders. It's about getting your ass on TV. How could you question such a noble cause?


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

How about this picture of philippec, teoteoteo and me from the 2005 Tour? No, that really is not a picture of us, but we encountered this Basque trio on the final climb of the stage that ended at Ax-3-Domains.

As one of my traveling companions this summer said to someone who was obsessing about there not being any "facilities" along the route of the Tour -- "you just have to get over this being ashamed of nakedness thing when you are in France."


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Some riders might hit it!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

You guys crack me up! Mark, love the pic.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> You guys crack me up! Mark, love the pic.


Those 3 men are soo hawt to chicas right now, I bet Heidi Klum would go out with them.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> How 'bout a little lighthearted distraction from all the tour chaos?
> 
> I wonder about these naked men running alongside the riders. I can't speak from the male perspective, but I would think if I were a rider, having some guy run alongside me flapping away, I would be tempted to unclip from my my pedal and give him a swift whallop.


It would make me ride faster, much faster.


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

the matching orange flip-flops are a nice touch.....:thumbsup:


----------



## steephill (Jul 14, 2005)

Here is the cheeky photo...


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*The real heros*

Ain't nothing fake about these boys. About as honest as you get. Great team work. And they compete in a sport where you're *supposed* to be doped up!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Here's another one. 'Cept he's got clothes on. Sort of....


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Il Sogno,

I think this man won the prize for this year's tour. I remember Bob and Al saying something to the effect of, "Oh please can we just go to commercial now?"


----------



## WBC (Nov 11, 2004)

*That's the Borat baby!!*


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Here's another one. 'Cept he's got clothes on. Sort of....



what stage was this?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

shabbasuraj said:


> what stage was this?


It was in the Alps.

Either the stage Gerdemann won or the one the Chicken won.


----------



## flankwood (Jul 22, 2007)

Yeah if anyone took action to these guys it would be adding fuel to the fire. They'd all be running to a pro,"kick me in the nuts Vino, kick me!" They have to be stoned face-even if someone is takin a poop on thier kid or somethin. I can't understand why so many people are allowed to get so close to the riders. Id be like football fans running on the field. Especially on those steep climbs when the last thing you want to see is Borats borats.


----------

